# R+ for good grades!



## Banned (May 3, 2010)

I got an A- in my Psych class so I'm rewarding myself with a puppy .  

Pictures, American Eskimo Dog Pictures and Slide Shows

The American Eskimo is my first love.  The Corgis (which I currently have) my second.  I've been without an Eskie for three years now, and it's been too long.  I really need an Eskie puppy back in my heart and in my home. 

I've already chosen a name - it'll be a boy and his name will be Josh.  All my boy dogs have had names that start with a "J" - Jasper, Jessie, Jonah, and now, Josh.

I'm really excited.  It'll be sometime in the next two years - just depends on when the breeder I want it from has a litter, but I'm first on the list for a boy .

Yay puppy!!


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2010)

Good job on the A- Turtle!:2thumbs: That looks like a great reward to me. Those dogs are cute. Do you still have Jasper,Jessie, and Jonah? All corgis I am assuming?
Just don't start taking on to many classes or you will have a heard of dogs! Which might be good for a sled for the snow tonight!


----------



## forgetmenot (May 3, 2010)

i am glad you are rewarding yourself for all your hard work  A puppy so much love wow good for you


----------



## Banned (May 3, 2010)

Thanks guys!

STP I wondered if I should get a puppy every time I get an A, or just this time.  I think it'll just be this time, lol.  Jasper died in 1996, Jessie died in 2007, and I still have Jonah.  He's the baby and will be three in July.

I've been thinking about another puppy for awhile, but now that I've decided to do it, I'm really antsy...I just want him to be here with me!!  But...I have to wait til he's born first lol.


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2010)

Yes, puppies are always fun, maybe you could treat yourself to something else less breathing next time lol. Does the breeder have any idea of when for sure or just anywhere between now and 2 years? Well it will give you something to look forward to and it will give Jonah someone to play with. :2thumbs:


----------



## Daniel (May 3, 2010)

> The American Eskimo is my first love.


Good choice. The Canadian version is scary and more wolf like


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 3, 2010)

How about naming him Justanotherdog or Justwhatweneededanotherdog?


----------



## Murray (May 3, 2010)

Congrats on your wonderful grade Turtle and woohoo for the puppy. Hope you get him soon.


----------



## Daniel (May 3, 2010)

> How about naming him Justanotherdog or Justwhatweneededanotherdog?


 
Don't listen to the old man    Call the dog JungAtHeart


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 3, 2010)

Or JustJoking?


----------



## npd (May 3, 2010)

I wanna get a Siberian Husky.


----------



## Banned (May 3, 2010)

Hahaha you guys all made me laugh.  Jungatheart - I love it!!  But no, it'll be Joshua.

Currently Jonah plays with Brody, and there is definitely some concern she'll eat the puppy, because she's evil that way, but we'll see.  My puppy may live in protective custody until he's old enough to fight Brody off himself .


----------



## Banned (May 3, 2010)

Daniel said:


> Good choice. The Canadian version is scary and more wolf like


 
Ya I'm not a fan of the Canadian Eskimo dogs.  I thought you'd be quite impressed that  I went with the American Eskimo, Daniel.


----------



## Banned (May 3, 2010)

STP said:


> Yes, puppies are always fun, maybe you could treat yourself to something else less breathing next time lol. Does the breeder have any idea of when for sure or just anywhere between now and 2 years? Well it will give you something to look forward to and it will give Jonah someone to play with. :2thumbs:


 
I contacted her last year to ask her to put me on the list for this year, and just sent her another email asking her what her plans are.  I've also contacted a couple other breeders - one in Edmonton and one in Ontario.  Someone out there will have a puppy that meets my needs and expectations .


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2010)

Well that's good. Hopefully you can find one in Edmonton so it's not to far away. Are there many Eskimo breeders around? I don't think I have seen those kinds of dogs to often? They are cute. Hey, are there mini eskimo's? lol @ Daniel. I didn't even know there was a Canadian Eskimo dog!


----------



## busybee (May 4, 2010)

Hey Turtle, absolutely excellent to hear you doing so well.  How many dogs can you have. Do you live in suburbia. or do you have land.  Wow, I hope you post a picture of your puppy when you get him.  But you know I think your being sexist only boy dogs. LOL


----------



## Banned (May 4, 2010)

STP said:


> Well that's good. Hopefully you can find one in Edmonton so it's not to far away. Are there many Eskimo breeders around? I don't think I have seen those kinds of dogs to often? They are cute. Hey, are there mini eskimo's? lol @ Daniel. I didn't even know there was a Canadian Eskimo dog!


 
There aren't a tonne off them, no. They used to be considered "rare breed" but I don't think they are any more. One thing I noticed after I moved here from Ottawa is that here there are lots and everyone knows what they are. Down east there weren't any and no one knew what they were. And actually, they come in three sizes - toy (9-12"), mini (12-15"), and standard (15-18"). I want a mini. They are the perfect size for me.



busybee said:


> Hey Turtle, absolutely excellent to hear you doing so well. How many dogs can you have. Do you live in suburbia. or do you have land. Wow, I hope you post a picture of your puppy when you get him. But you know I think your being sexist only boy dogs. LOL




busybee, I currently have just two dogs and yes, I live in suburbia but I can bring my dogs to work with me. I'll definitely post a picture of my puppy when I get him. I've found that I actually bond better with male dogs and they are also much easier to train. Also, I think Brody, my current female, would eat another female. She seems a bit better with males so...we'll see.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 4, 2010)

See purse dogs - Google Search


----------



## Banned (May 4, 2010)

That is just wrong in so many ways. First of all, anything under 20lbs isn't really a dog. Second, a dog is just that - a DOG. If you want to carry something around in a purse, get a tube of lipstick. 

What has this world come to??:helpme:


----------



## Murray (May 4, 2010)

I completely agree with you Turtle. I like bigger dogs, not those little toy dogs. My mom tends to like these tiny yappy little dogs that snap at your ankles and trip you up. We used to joke about using her Maltese as a dust mop (btw I would never do this, but it was funny to joke about).


----------

